# Barrel threading



## Lordbeezer (Jul 4, 2018)

Threaded a 30 cal heavy barrel for a rolling block project today..shaped the square thread tool  couple days ago..now gotta cut extractor slot and chamber..might rent a 30-30 reamer.barrel even screwed onto receiver..this was my first ever threading adventure ..had lathes for 20 years.always worked around having to thread..looked at every post here I could find..then did it..wasn't the black magic.voodoo I always thought it was.whooo hooo..


----------



## FarmDad (Jul 5, 2018)

Congrats on the new skillset as well as rifle .


----------



## derf (Jul 5, 2018)

Square threads are more of a challenge, you just can't get greedy on depth of pass. I remember the first time I done some re-barreling an old Remington 760 pump gun.
 I actually cheated some by first cutting the thread with a standard v thread tool until I got to a rough depth, then finished up with a square tool.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jul 5, 2018)

I'll try that next time.i sure don't mind cheating..have 3 or 4 more to rebarrel.think next one will be 45-70.cut extractor slot today..


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks rough in picture but it's not


----------

